# Linear Power X01 X02 & Coustic XM-3e & Alpine HU's



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a few old school crossovers on ebay.

The Coustic I removed from one of my old vehicles a little over 4 years havent been used since.

The X02 I recently removed from my set up (no longer need it).

The X01 I never got to install since I dont need a external crossover.

Here is the link. Goodluck.

PS: I also have a X02 in red but couldn't list (I guess I have a listing limit) will call ebay Monday in order to list it. Also will be listing some Alpine head units (CDA-9807, CDA-9856 and a non working CDE-7831 Bit One).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I forgot, also a AudioArt 70.2x I used for about 2 months then replaced with a 1502IQ. The AudioArt just wasn't enought power for my component set. Would be perfect for tweeters or mids. Asking 55.00 shipped it has scraches and a bend on a find (pics available, PM me your address).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Buy it now is available (as long as ebay allows me to remove them, I think the last 24-hours your not allow to end early) X01 for 75.00, X02 for 135.00, X02 red for 120.00, XM-3e for 55.00. PM me for details.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Can ebay threads be bumped? bump.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

bump.


----------

